# Smoked Monterey Jack...



## inkjunkie (Mar 28, 2015)

1427603097387145903070.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 28, 2015





was smoked for 5 hours. Trying to grate it and it is more crumbling than grating. Has been vac sealed and sitting in 5he fridge since March 3rd.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 29, 2015)

IJ, I can smell it from here !


----------



## driedstick (Mar 29, 2015)

Was it froze before hand?? Wonder why so crumbly?? Hope someone can help you out on this - good thing is just take crumbles and put on top of a casserole or in tacos YUM

DS


----------



## themule69 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am going to second the frozen.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 29, 2015)

Was indeed frozen...


----------



## driedstick (Mar 29, 2015)

yep that is probably why it's crumbly, no need of freezing cheese,

Good luck

DS


----------

